# Favorite CGI/Computer Animated Films?



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been on a quest for good CGI films, from Wall-E to Toy Story 3 to Rango. What are your favorite CGI movies to watch?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Incredibles


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Strictly 3D animated films (I don't know if this is what you asked for):
*
Wall-E
Up
Tangled
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Ratatouille
Finding Nemo
*Animated films in general:
*
Mary and Max
Spirited Away
The Sword in the Stone
Grave of the Fireflies
Aladdin
Howl's Moving Castle
Voices of a Distant Star
Paprika
Ponyo
*


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of CG, but my favorite movies are *Toy Story* (I must have watched this movie 1000 times as a kid) and *Kaena: The Prophecy*


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Erudis said:


> Strictly 3D animated films (I don't know if this is what you asked for):
> *
> Wall-E
> Up
> ...


I see we have a Miyazaki fan here


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The newest version of Beowulf is first, but I also liked The Polar Express.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

XO Skeleton said:


> I see we have a Miyazaki fan here


More like a Ghibli fan. Or at least Miyazaki/Takahata fan.
But there's Satoshi Kon and Makoto Shinkai on the list too. :happy:


And if we're talking about directors, on this side of the globe my favorites are John Lasseter, Andrew Stanton and Brad Bird. Now you can call me a Pixar fan too. :crazy:


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Titan AE a mixture of 2d and 3d animation.


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Though the story was a bit naff and it wasnt exactly true to the game series I would say Final Fantasy The Spirits Within was groundbreaking - near photo realism and the character Aki Ross was possibly the first cgi pin-up

I would also throw in A Scanner Darkly though not really CGI . it is fairly unique looking


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Though the story was a bit naff and it wasnt exactly true to the game series I would say Final Fantasy The Spirits Within was groundbreaking - near photo realism and the character Aki Ross was possibly the first cgi pin-up

I would also throw in A Scanner Darkly though not really CGI . it is fairly unique looking


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

I liked the Final Fantasy movie as well, though I'm not that familiar with the games.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Advent Children, by a longshot.


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Advent Children looks good and looks like what FF TSW should have been


----------



## bookworm (May 24, 2010)

Pretty much anything from Pixar, Despicable Me, and Tangled. My favorite movie is Wall-E which was created by Pixar, it's such a great movie with amazing music.


----------



## AirborneVagrant (Mar 16, 2011)

Listener said:


> Titan AE a mixture of 2d and 3d animation.


 That movie didn't get nearly the credit it deserved. I thought it was brilliant.

Two of my favorites though would have to be Appleseed and Ghost in the Shell.

Also, if you'll allow me to move away from movies for a moment, I'd also like to say that "ReBoot" was a totally righteous CGI tv show that aired in the late 90's.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Megamind was enjoyable. Not brilliant, but I liked it.



AirborneVagrant said:


> Also, if you'll allow me to move away from movies for a moment, I'd also like to say that "ReBoot" was a totally righteous CGI tv show that aired in the late 90's.


I miss that show.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Wall-e ^^
the characters are so expressive, yet they have no dialoge.
and in comparison to other pixar movies, i love how they put gritty earthy textures side by side with the sleek clean futuristic look. my second fave would be How to Train Your Dragon. i love toothless the dragon. he's both badass AND adorable. and the story is very touching, especially the ending.


----------

